# Deceptive tech behind Uber app.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Aside from Uber stealing drivers surges, they also purposely get it stuck on PROCESSING so a driver doesn't see what he or she has earned. Not seeing last trip earnings will ensure driver stays online longer. Imagine if you just hit a surge area and can't even see what you made after you drop off pax. This will cause you to stay online longer. Key here is the Uber app was designed to become a social networking platform that keeps people hanging around inside it. 

App wanted me to keep staying online,and it said people are counting on you because it is getting late and people need a safe ride home. As if I am a security officer or a public safety man. Do I care about strangers needs for a safe ride home? I can't guarantee a safe ride home as anything is possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Aside from Uber stealing drivers surges, they also purposely get it stuck on PROCESSING so a driver doesn't see what he or she has earned. Not seeing last trip earnings will ensure driver stays online longer. Imagine if you just hit a surge area and can't even see what you made after you drop off pax. This will cause you to stay online longer. Key here is the Uber app was designed to become a social networking platform that keeps people hanging around inside it.
> 
> App wanted me to keep staying online,and it said people are counting on you because it is getting late and people need a safe ride home. As if I am a security officer or a public safety man. Do I care about strangers needs for a safe ride home? I can't guarantee a safe ride home as anything is possible.


Actually ,it NEVER maxe me stay on longer.

It made me go home for the day in disgust.

Sometimes,it would be days before I drove again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Aside from Uber stealing drivers surges, they also purposely get it stuck on PROCESSING so a driver doesn't see what he or she has earned. Not seeing last trip earnings will ensure driver stays online longer. Imagine if you just hit a surge area and can't even see what you made after you drop off pax. This will cause you to stay online longer. Key here is the Uber app was designed to become a social networking platform that keeps people hanging around inside it.
> 
> App wanted me to keep staying online,and it said people are counting on you because it is getting late and people need a safe ride home. As if I am a security officer or a public safety man. Do I care about strangers needs for a safe ride home? I can't guarantee a safe ride home as anything is possible.


Uber trys to cultivate and exploit obsessive compulsive behavior.

One more ride and you will have twenty.

Only $10.00 away from $50.00

A half hour will make it 3 hours.

People are counting on you !

I'm counting on getting paid fairly !

Never happens with Uber.

The more I am disappointed by Uber,the less I care about customers.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I've been having that problem for some weeks now. I checked one of my passenger's app and she wasn't getting the fare as well.
If you keep a browser window open on your Summary and Trips page, and refresh the page a minute or two after your fare ends, you'll see the fare, etc...


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> I've been having that problem for some weeks now. I checked one of my passenger's app and she wasn't getting the fare as well.
> If you keep a browser window open on your Summary and Trips page, and refresh the page a minute or two after your fare ends, you'll see the fare, etc...


I've used this trick on a secondary device...


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Aside from Uber stealing drivers surges, they also purposely get it stuck on PROCESSING so a driver doesn't see what he or she has earned. Not seeing last trip earnings will ensure driver stays online longer. Imagine if you just hit a surge area and can't even see what you made after you drop off pax. This will cause you to stay online longer. Key here is the Uber app was designed to become a social networking platform that keeps people hanging around inside it.
> 
> App wanted me to keep staying online,and it said people are counting on you because it is getting late and people need a safe ride home. As if I am a security officer or a public safety man. Do I care about strangers needs for a safe ride home? I can't guarantee a safe ride home as anything is possible.


Yeah, it's pretty annoying. All this "disruptive" and "revolutionary" tech and Uber's servers can't immediately process these calculations? I don't buy it. I especially don't buy it because the problem has gotten progressively worse since I started about 10 months ago. It used to happen every once in a while, but now it's pretty much every ride that sees this delayed processing issue--often it lasts an entire shift.

Hilarious.

Anyway, I just ignore it all. If I've decided I'm calling it a night or whatever, that's it. I'm gone. Not going to fall for Uber's silly psychological plays.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

On my app, it seems to keep saying "processing" until I take the next trip and then the previous one shows up. My problem with this is if you need to report an issue, you can't.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

it's all bullshit, the app USED to tell you right away what the fare was..now they make you wait all the while lyft gives the payout right away, no BS 

I also hate the "are you sure you want to logout" or riders need you crap..it's not my ****ing problem they need me..If you were concerned about cars staying on the road return all your markets to the prices you started out with 

They hit me with the super guilt BS this weekend..normally I drive thurs-sat but I skipped friday this weekend..I log on saturday and when I go to log off they hit with with the " you are 150 dollars behind where you were this time last saturday


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

It will still say that stay online shit if you been on for 18 hours. I bet you can even get the new have you had enough rest message and it still would hassle you about going off. Whole lot of shit from a place that I am "not employed" at.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> If you keep a browser window open on your Summary and Trips page, and refresh the page a minute or two after your fare ends, you'll see the fare, etc...


Which page is that? Have a link?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

phirenze said:


> Which page is that? Have a link?


partners.uber.com


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It shows after a minute or 3.... 

They deceive in much worse ways, i wish this was thr biggest issue i had with Uber.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

How many miles did you drive, how much time, and what surge multiplier? It's not hard to estimate. Are you really needing to know down to the penny how much that last ride was? I agree it's an inconvenience not having instant data but I fail to see this as a major issue.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Aside from Uber stealing drivers surges, they also purposely get it stuck on PROCESSING so a driver doesn't see what he or she has earned. Not seeing last trip earnings will ensure driver stays online longer. Imagine if you just hit a surge area and can't even see what you made after you drop off pax. This will cause you to stay online longer. Key here is the Uber app was designed to become a social networking platform that keeps people hanging around inside it.
> 
> App wanted me to keep staying online,and it said people are counting on you because it is getting late and people need a safe ride home. As if I am a security officer or a public safety man. Do I care about strangers needs for a safe ride home? I can't guarantee a safe ride home as anything is possible.


Oh, the irony of a multi-billion dollar corporation appealing to the very driver's their corrupt policies abuse and exploit to do something out of the goodness of their hearts for the customers who also abuse and exploit them.


----------

